# unhappy wife..



## tigerpaw7748 (Dec 21, 2012)

Yes first off me and my wife has been married for a year. But in august I started noticing all of the signs that she was cheating. So are after I asked her about was she seeing another man. She said no but after that she wanted to be seperated and move in with her best friend. Soon after that I found out that she is cheating on me with her ex boy friend. Saying she was unhappy with me and was happy with him. So after two months she has started being nice to me again texting me wanting to talk on the phone again. Should I be holding on tohope for my marriage or should I just let go? Cause after all I have been thru with this seperation. I do still love her.... thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tigerpaw7748 (Dec 21, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

She got dumped by her ex and is looking to get back.

Do you want a wife that's easy as her? Or someone that respects you and never betrays you.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Only married a year? I would cut my losses now. Depending on if you have kids or not.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

tigerpaw7748 said:


> Yes first off me and my wife has been married for a year. But in august I started noticing all of the signs that she was cheating. So are after I asked her about was she seeing another man. She said no but after that she wanted to be seperated and move in with her best friend. Soon after that I found out that she is cheating on me with her ex boy friend. Saying she was unhappy with me and was happy with him. So after two months she has started being nice to me again texting me wanting to talk on the phone again. Should I be holding on tohope for my marriage or should I just let go? Cause after all I have been thru with this seperation. I do still love her.... thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


1 year of marriage and cheating already? I would expose her ass left and right to all family and friends, place his sorry ass on cheaterville.com, expose him on Facebook, file for divorce on grounds of adultery and have his ass subpoenaed for testimony, obtain your divorce, and then find someone worthy of you.

Just a thought from a fellow tiger paw fan.


----------



## tigerpaw7748 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for ya'll thoughts! I just dont know how to handle all of this crap thats going on. 3putt you a clemson fan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

tigerpaw7748 said:


> Thanks guys for ya'll thoughts! I just dont know how to handle all of this crap thats going on. 3putt you a clemson fan?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You betcha!

Sorry for what you're dealing with here, but you deserve better than this.


----------



## tigerpaw7748 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dang we are every where! But thanks boss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow, sorry you're here. You may be able to get an annulment considering how short your marriage was and that she went back with her ex BF. I would refuse to be anyone's fallback plan. I think you know what needs to be done. I hope you find someone else that will love, honor and respect needed for a strong marriage and vice versa.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sorry for what she's put you through, but you deserve so much more.

What I suggest is that you treat her according to the 180 (link in my signature block below). But go further than the 180 have as little contact with her as you can. With little to no contact your love for her will die. And you will be able to look for someone who will love and respect you.


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Only one year and she's already cheating. Stay with her and you're in for a lifetime of misery. You don't want to be choice number 2, do you? And then always wondering what she's up to, if she's cheating on you?


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

She's cheating on you after only a year ? Dump her butt ASAP and move on with your life !


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

tigerpaw7748 said:


> Yes first off me and my wife has been married for a year. But in august I started noticing all of the signs that she was cheating. So are after I asked her about was she seeing another man. She said no but after that she wanted to be seperated and move in with her best friend. Soon after that I found out that she is cheating on me with her ex boy friend. Saying she was unhappy with me and was happy with him. So after two months she has started being nice to me again texting me wanting to talk on the phone again. Should I be holding on tohope for my marriage or should I just let go? Cause after all I have been thru with this seperation. I do still love her.... thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So are you really worth THAT little? Are you truly such a worthless waste of skin and oxygen? Would the world be better off with you being recycled into a garden.

Yes I'm being harsh. Yes I hop you get riled up in wanting to defend yourself. AND YES I'M HOPING you'll now turn that VERY SAME anger and rage towards your using and manipulative wife. 

She sees you as a fall back. You're her safety net. You take her back and you'll be dealing with this NUMEROUS times. She'll probably smarten up though and live with you while having her boyfriends.

WHY WHY WHY do so many people (men and women) look at a relationship from such a worthless position. EVERYONE has value and if you're the loyal one, you have that much more value. BE the better one in the relationship and drop her sorry butt.


----------



## committedwife (Dec 12, 2011)

tigerpaw7748 said:


> Yes first off me and my wife has been married for a year. But in august I started noticing all of the signs that she was cheating. So are after I asked her about was she seeing another man. She said no but after that she wanted to be seperated and move in with her best friend. Soon after that I found out that she is cheating on me with her ex boy friend. Saying she was unhappy with me and was happy with him. So after two months she has started being nice to me again texting me wanting to talk on the phone again. Should I be holding on tohope for my marriage or should I just let go? Cause after all I have been thru with this seperation. I do still love her.... thanks
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To the curb with her. Be thankful you found out this quickly that she is an adulterous skank and go on to find the woman who is faithful and worthy of you.


----------



## Pepper123 (Nov 27, 2012)

I agree... cut your losses now. You should still be in the blissful state of being a newlywed and instead you are separated and she is cheating. My guess is it will be the first of many. She is just scared to be alone.


----------



## Simon Phoenix (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, if you were looking for an opinion that would favor working through this situation, this is the wrong forum. Here you get the truth and as we all know, the truth hurts sometimes.

Let me get this straight; she cheated on you less than one year into the marriage with her ex, moved away for awhile in order to get some more action from him, and is now dialing you up. Gee, I wonder why that is? Can you say backup plan? How about Plan B or fallback guy? 

If you take her back after all of this, please don't complain if/when she does this again (lean on the 'when' part). Drop her like a stone and find someone who doesn't think of you as a cheap imitation of what they had in the past. You can do it...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

the answer is Really really easy. Look at all the posts that go along these lines: 
She cheated on me early when i was 26. I took her back now i have 3 kids and iam 42 years old with greatly diminished dating possibilities. And she cheated again.
For heavens sake dont have unprotected sex iwth her. She may be looking to trap you with a baby. How old are you and her? No kids right?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

For all you know she's harboring a STI and a bun in the oven. Don't even think about getting back together. The first year of marriage can be tough - but jeeezuuuus not like this. Seek an annulment.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Even if you take her back, she'll forever despise you as week for taking her back after what she did. She knows that if the sit was reversed she would never be with you again. That's the catch 22 here. She'll offer herself to you, but if you take her she won't want to be with you.


----------



## tigerpaw7748 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! My heart says that I love her but my mind says other wise. 

Weightlifter I am 32 years old with no kids and she is 31 with no kids.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

tigerpaw7748 said:


> Thanks guys! My heart says that I love her but my mind says other wise. Think i am going to do the smartest thing is to let go and move on with my life.
> 
> Weightlifter I am 32 years old with no kids and she is 31 with no kids.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No kids no go.

32 is when you're at your prime. Landing hotter more dedicated women will be easy. Good going.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She broke up with the man of her dreams. Then you came along. You were handsome, kind, funny, loving, a good catch. She fell for you. But it was a rebound romance.

She met up with her ex, perhaps it turned out that there had been a misunderstanding between the two of them?

So they started having sex. She might have rationalised it that it wasn't really cheating as he was the love of her life and you were... her husband? Oh, damn! She wakes up to reality and realises she can't stay living with you, as that would not be fair on you. So she leaves you. 

However, maybe she found the reason she split from her ex was valid? Or she still has some feelings toward you?

How would I handle this? Get an annulment. Then either move on or start dating her again, slowly, perhaps with relationship counselling for you both.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

tigerpaw7748 said:


> Should I be holding on tohope for my marriage or should I just let go? Cause after all I have been thru with this seperation. I do still love her.... thanks


Things with her ex didn't work out, so she's back to her Plan B. If you take her back, you can expect more of the same in the future.

The first year of your marriage should be blissful. You should both be hopped up on dopamine and blind to each other's faults. It sounds like you're the only one who fits that description. The thing about the first year of marriage is, it's as good as it gets. It's all downhill from here. Now, for couples who stay up all night screwing, that's fine. They need the rest. But, for couples who suffer infidelity, well that means more of the same will come.

Your wife has given you the gift of letting you see the real her. And it's not pretty. Most men married to ugly women don't realize it until they've been married 10 years with a couple of kids and a mortgage between them. Divorcing her now will be easy. Divorcing her in 10 years means you have to provide her with a retirement plan.

Good luck.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

3putt said:


> 1 year of marriage and cheating already? I would expose her ass left and right to all family and friends, place his sorry ass on cheaterville.com, expose him on Facebook, file for divorce on grounds of adultery and have his ass subpoenaed for testimony, obtain your divorce, and then find someone worthy of you.
> 
> Just a thought from a fellow tiger paw fan.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

good advice for you. Now you know what kind of a girl you married. Cut the loose now and escape from her cheating a$$.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> ...or start dating her again, slowly, perhaps with relationship counselling for you both.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Did I mention, No!

(Sorry Matt, I have to disagree with you on this one. She's neither marriage nor girlfriend material. If he does what you're suggesting, he's in for a lifetime of hurt.)


----------



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

tigerpaw7748 said:


> Thanks guys! My heart says that I love her but my mind says other wise. Think i am going to do the smartest thing is to let go and move on with my life.
> 
> Weightlifter I am 32 years old with no kids and she is 31 with no kids.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Clemson guy here. Tigerpaw, demonstrate resolve! Follow through on this, dump her no matter what she says or does. What she's already said and done is more than damning enough.

This situation would be bad enough if you were BF/GF... but for her to do this to her husband after less than a year of marriage!?

Dump her like yesterday's trash.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Once it's all legal however you see it. Find a hotter and slightly younger woman to chase away the lonelies. Success is the best revenge. 


Note slightly younger means 25 to 28 not 22 years old.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

TP, I may be a Gator, but you are doing the right thing for a tiger.
At her age, she should know what she wants.

And as said, she's not coming back for you. Somethings went wrong in their relationship. I would guess you provide the better quality of life.


----------



## RavenWolf (Dec 22, 2012)

As the wife of a man who cheated less than a year into our marriage, then again when I was pregnant with child 2, spent the day alone with another woman on his boat last year, and who is looking at a married dating sight recently, I absolutely say cut ties with her now, before you invest years and have kids. 

From my experience, it is only goung to happen again and again.

Good luck and hope you find yourself, mend any hurt you have and go on to find someone devoted to you. Vexause being in a marriage with someone who has multiple affairs will kill your spirit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I think you should stay with your wife and work it out. Stop questioning her and trust her. Give her what ever she wants and have the unconditional love for her.

BTW I hate Clemson.:rofl:

PS 
Just so we are clear, I am not doing you any favors by giving you this advise!:lol:

On a serious note you will not like the person you will become by struggling with this marriage for years to come (I know). In fact you might be doing her a great diserves by stay with her and not showing her the consequences for her continued bad choices.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

the guy said:


> BTW I hate Clemson.:rofl:


:moon::moon::moon::moon::moon:


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

Give the gift of the season..

An annulment.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Brother, time to move on. This is not a way to start a life together. You may be able to get an annulment as suggested given it was less than a year before the affair. 

The problem is not your love but hers. If you can not love yourself you can not love someone else.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Do not let your love for her blind you to what kind of woman she is. She has told you she was unhappy with you and happy with her Ex. Believe her. That is probably the first true thing she has told you since before August.

You want to believe you can change her - you can not.

You want to believe she is confused - she is not - her first priority is herself. You and the marriage don't even make the top five on her list.

You want to believe she sees the error of what she did and will now be a faithful wife and live happily ever after with you - not going to happen.

She displays the personality type of a narcissist. She will rationalize her behavior, never take responsibility, always put herself first. She is incapable of considering you or the marriage on an equal level with her and what she wants.

You will be much better off without her. Do not talk or text her or she will draw you back into her fantasy world. Once she has you again, she will become unhappy again and it will be time for her to start looking for another guy to cheat with.

Get out.


----------

